# 2013 NGRC in Cincinatti - June



## Madcoman (Feb 17, 2013)

I am new to G scale railroading and am thinking of going to this event. Is it worth it? I would be travelling a fair distance to get there. How many days are really needed to take in what is going on at the convention? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended my first National Convention last year and did not know what to expect. Bottom line....it was time and $$$ well spent. The thing I enjoyed the most was seeing many gardenrailroads in a short time. I took the bus tours. On those tours you wind up seeing a half dozen or so railroads from roughly 8-noon. I learned a lot talking to the owners and to others and came home with a number of nice ideas. The clinics were somewhat useful. And the convention dealer area was nice, but it does not compare to ECLSTS in York. You can also meet and greet many other garden railroaders. I never felt "rushed" and could take things at my own pace. Of course I guess this one could be different, but I'm glad I went and wish I could go this year, but don't you hate it when work gets in the way of trains!!!!!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Never been to a NGRC but looking at feedback by others and $$ req'd to take in all or parts of the event, I would opt for the ECLSTS at York (best bang for the buck) imho ! 

I've been lucky enough to attend 2 ECLSTS, the inaugural MWLSTS, and a BTS (when it was all LS). For all four of these I made sure I was in attendance for all days the events were open. As there is always something diff. to see and even if does not seem so, ..... by the second or third time round trying to absorb it all  you can relax, visit old acquaintances or meet new like-minded individuals ! 

Also all trips down, I was in-country for at least 7 days to take in some other railway or tourist sites ... to make the travel costs somewhat more justifiable 


Whichever LS event you decide to attend I'm sure you'll be very impressed. 

p.s. hope to make it to another eclsts (3700 km away) in the future, or maybe even the fall LS event in Pomona (1900km) .


----------



## Madcoman (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you for the information. It is very useful. I see the ECLSTS this year is in March during the time we have Spring Break, and I think my kids would not be pleased if I changed plans to go from Whistler, B.C. to York! I will keep investigating the various shows, but am leaning towards taking the trip to the NRGC in Jun. Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Madcoman, where are you from?. I live in Ohio about 2 hrs away from Cincinnati. It will be my first time going so I'm not sure what to expect either. I am looking forward to it tho.
Travis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an article I wrote for the Georgia Garden Railway Society's newsletter: 
One of the highlights of the year, maybe even a lifetime, is attending the National Garden Railroad Convention. Like many garden railroaders, I converted from smaller scales in 1989 when I purchased a Bachmann Big Hauler Rio Grande Southern 4-6-0 locomotive, circle of LGB track, MRC power supply and 2 LGB yellow D&RGW passenger cars. I started reading Garden Railway’s magazine and found ads about national convention. So, in 1995 I attended my ﬁrst convention in Cincinnati, Ohio. While there, I met David & Connie Miracle, Charlie and Gloria Rice, and Charlie and Frances Tidd, all with the Georgia Garden Railway Society. I returned home all excited, joined the society, and the rest is history. This one trip to the convention was enough to make me want more. I have attended conventions in Washington, DC, San Francisco, Las Vegas, Orlando, Chicago, and in 2005 was one of 20 from the Georgia group to attend the convention in Denver.The 2013 National Garden Railroad Convention will again be in Cincinnati June 5-9. The convention will be well attended by garden railroaders from all over the US and several foreign countries. The host group will host a welcome ‘Ice Cream Social’, put on clinics, Set up a dealer hall, and organize layout tours. The dealer hall will be open most afternoons and evenings with manufacturers such as Bachmann, Aristo-Craft, PIKO, Hartland Locomotive Works, and dealers we see in the magazine like Train World, RLD Hobbies, G-Scale Junction and many other model, sound, plant, and building offerings. You can see ﬁrsthand the new offerings, pick up catalogs, and purchase items at show special prices. Clinics are offered in the afternoon. They may be any topic from installing sound, to customizing a loco/rolling stock. The host groups usually do a nationwide search to get the best in the ﬁelds to present. My problem is deciding which ones I want to attend.The layout tours are my favorite part of the conventions. Cincinnati is home to layout designer Paul Busse, famous for the New York Botanical Garden’s Christmas Train, and other extravagant set ups across the nation. You will see his inﬂuence in many layouts on the tour. Every morning is dedicated to visiting garden layouts all over the city. The organizing club offers charter bus rides to the various layouts. I purchased tickets for the ﬁrst couple of conventions, but with new GPS systems, it is easy to use the GPS with the directions/maps provided by the host group and go it on your own. I have usually carpooled with a couple of members, making it an extremely enjoyable social event as well! By going on your own, you can spend more or less time at the layouts you choose. Visiting layouts gives me many ideas I have brought back to my own backyard.A special opportunity this year is EnterTrainment Junction, the world’s largest indoor g-scale layout. The host has a special event scheduled there. This display is a walk-through history of railroading presented as operating models. There is even a scale size riverboat ﬂoating in a large indoor lake! Great Wolf Lodge is the convention location in East Cincinnati. This hotel is the one with the famous indoor waterpark. Complete registration info can be found at the convention web site: www.NGRC2013.com. There is a discount if you register prior to March 15, so hurry up and make plans to join me in Cincinnati this June (let me know if you are going or have any questions).


----------



## Madcoman (Feb 17, 2013)

I would be coming from Vancouver, B.C. I have not booked anything yet, but am strongly considering going. My wife is even willing to come with me! I think it would be a good place to see a lot of things at once. I will probably make a final decision in the next few weeks and then book flights, hotel, car, etc. Maybe see you there. Pat


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are planning on attending for a couple of days. We will be driving so hopefully we can pick and choose the RRs to visit. We are also planning to go to Entertrainment Junction which is one of the largest indoor train displays. Later RJD


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

NGRC events can be as different as day is to night. As an example, the recent Chicago convention was focused almost entirely on the "SPARKIE" crowd. There was a live steam layout which was set up almost as an afterthought outside the convention center. There were no live steam layouts on the tours either. However, the Las Vegas event had a very large live steam layout in the convention center and there were live steam layouts on the various tours. Clark Lloyd even had a day long event at his layout. 

For Cincinnati, this is its 4th National Garden Railway Convention, so they have lots of experience at putting on a good show.

While in Chicago, I spoke with the representatives from Cincinnati. They said there would be a good mix of live steam and electric. A live steam track with 15' radius curves will be available round the clock, so bring your locos. Fuel will be available on site. Also, there will be a registrant only flea market on Saturday which should be very interesting. Again, here's the link to the convention site: http://ngrc2013.com/

Finally, regarding the convention, early registration discounts end March 15, 2013, so don't wait to get yours in.

Cincinnati is politely known as the "Northern most Southern city" and the "Southern most Northern city". From personal experience having been a post-graduate student at UC, the area is very tourist friendly. Union Station is a must see [only about 1/4 of its original size but the art deco dome is gorgeous]. There are lots of restaurants, a very good zoo, good shopping, professional baseball in the summer time and Kings Island for everyone in the summer [this park is quite near the convention center]. I'm told Gauge One of America had its headquarters in Cincinnati - where is the equipment they sold??????????????? Also, don't forget the layouts. There are a large number of garden layouts in Cincinnati, Dayton and Northern Kentucky areas. 

Nearby is the air force museum at Dayton with about 50 planes on exhibit, several art galleries and libraries and on and on.

If you are on the fence for a National Garden Railway Convention, this is one you should attend. Check out the links on the Convention site - you will be pleasantly surprised. If you are thinking of making a vacation of the trip, search the tourist sites. I'm sure you will find lots of things of interest to do before, during and after the convention.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife and I are planning in going also.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 20 Feb 2013 08:54 AM 
..... Again, here's the link to the convention site: http://ngrc2013.com/


Will Hope you have some pull and can change that web site.... I could not find on the home page WHEN the convention is. It just say JUNE 2013. There's a date for early early registration. Sure seems to me that the convention dates should be on the Home Page of the web site. Maybe just an oversite. Regrettably it's not a week later. Work gets in the way that first week of June.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

click on SCHEDULE on the top line.......
.


----------

